# 1.0 farad cap issues



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

Okay, me and my friend just installed a 1 farad audiobahn cap to my 1300HCX (1200W x 1 @ 1ohm). I was going home i noticed that the subs do not hold a 5 second bass note. Instead it only holds the note for about 1-2 seconds. Also my cap is at 12.6V when the car is off and when i turn the car on it drops to 8.4V. I know the cap is the issue because my audio was working perfeclty fine before the install. What can be wrong? Any suggestions or answers would be helpful.


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

Are you running off of your stock alternator? From what I've heard, a cap won't do you any good unless you upgrade your alternator...


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Did you fully charge the capacitor before installing it? Which gauge wire are you using for the capacitor?


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

I am using the stock altenator and Im using 4 gauge for my ground and power, then the power dis box is going 2 gauge to my battery. I fully charged twice, it stopped at 12.6v and thats when the "charging light" went out. So i guess i did. There is a long 30-45 second beep when i turn the car on, i looked in the book and it said either wrong wiring or battery is producing too low of volts. I need more info, for now im just going to remove the cap because i know my system works without it.


----------



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

Did you charge the cap before you installed it?
if you amp is a class d you could go without the cap. even with that much power.

try upgrading the magic 3 wires. you will get just as much beifit from that as a cap wil provide.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

I've heard bad things about audiobahn, especially there caps but try upgrading the wiring not to bottleneck anything


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

if i got a half a cap and then a few dayss after i got a new alternator...do i need to recharge the cap or is it good forever? thanks


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

No you don't have to recharge it again, just make sure it stays at 12.8 volts. If it drops then you might want to recharge it


----------

